# Raid -5



## hostinfo (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello everyone.

Is the Raid -5 will be use for FreeBSD and is this possible to make mirror volume on this ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, you can RAID 1 a RAID 5 volume.


----------

